# Tivo Online - no support for series 3?



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks like Tivo has eliminated all the online options for series 3 - can no longer connect to schedule recordings, etc. Also looks like they've eliminated the Find TV shows page, which was really useful. Is there another way around this? Thanks!


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

Yup, they threw owners of older models under the bus. Series 2 and Series 3 users can no longer schedule recordings online. Love it when a company takes away features that we paid for and they didn't even have the courtesy to tell us.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

1) There are already 2 other threads about this. 
2) TiVo CSRs are stating they know about the issue and it will be fixed. 
3) I don't feel any tread marks on my back.

As for #2, time will tell if this happens, but I think it's a good sign that they were aware quickly and not trying to pass the buck.


----------



## opus472 (Jul 4, 2007)

Not sure why they'd get rid of the Tivo Daily TV Picks page, that affects owners of new models also.


----------



## emohawk9000 (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm not sure that getting this feature working for older models is a top priority. I've chatted with support twice and they were kind of...evasive. They said it was "unexpected behavior from the Series 3." Which suggests maybe they didn't realize the machines wouldn't be able to communicate with the new website (but don't you test these things first?). When I pressed for an answer as to whether or not this would be fixed, the most anyone would give me is "possibly." Which wasn't very reassuring.

I want to give them the benefit of the doubt and think that they're really working to get this problem fixed. But, at the end of the day, they want to sell their new models and if the older models don't function quite as well, they see it as incentive to invest in the new model. Which I'd be inclined to do if I hadn't already paid for lifetime service on a model that still works fine but now has very different capabilities due to something the company did.

If this doesn't get fixed, I'll be renting my next DVR from my cable company. No more TiVos for me.


----------



## archebaldo (Sep 6, 2007)

waynomo, can you tell me where you found those 2 other threads? I've looked all over but haven't had any luck. Thanks



waynomo said:


> 1) There are already 2 other threads about this.
> 2) TiVo CSRs are stating they know about the issue and it will be fixed.
> 3) I don't feel any tread marks on my back.
> 
> As for #2, time will tell if this happens, but I think it's a good sign that they were aware quickly and not trying to pass the buck.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532449


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

waynomo said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532449


That thread is a different topic, the withdrawal of activation support for Series 3 and earlier devices. This thread is about TiVo Online not working for Series 3 any more.

In other news, I just tried to update a Season Pass using TiVo Online on one of my Series 3 devices and it worked. (A couple of days ago it was instead giving a "not supported" message.) From this I conclude that all the Series 3 owners that said they would never buy a Bolt because of TiVo Online being withdrawn will now immediately buy a Bolt because their demands have now been met. I expect a surge in TiVo Bolt sales. Because if they do not, they will be showing that their earlier threats were actually empty bluster.


----------



## dm9 (May 22, 2007)

I have only a Series 3 device. If I go to TiVo.com and click on the Tivo Online link it tells me...

*
"You may continue to use the old Find TV Shows site to find and record shows, manage your DVR, and use the programming Guide."*

There's a button below that text labeled *"Go to Find TV Shows"*, but clicking on that just takes me back to the Tivo home page. Ugh.

Does anyone have the direct URL to the *Find TV Shows* page on TiVo.com?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> That thread is a different topic, the withdrawal of activation support for Series 3 and earlier devices. This thread is about TiVo Online not working for Series 3 any more.
> 
> In other news, I just tried to update a Season Pass using TiVo Online on one of my Series 3 devices and it worked. (A couple of days ago it was instead giving a "not supported" message.) From this I conclude that all the Series 3 owners that said they would never buy a Bolt because of TiVo Online being withdrawn will now immediately buy a Bolt because their demands have now been met. I expect a surge in TiVo Bolt sales. Because if they do not, they will be showing that their earlier threats were actually empty bluster.


I guess I got my threads mixed up. I do know there are other threads about this. Anyway . . .

How did you did you update a Season Pass. I only see options for OnePass.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> That thread is a different topic, the withdrawal of activation support for Series 3 and earlier devices. This thread is about TiVo Online not working for Series 3 any more.


Okay, I found one of them.

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532398


----------



## degobahjunk (Jan 10, 2009)

ej42137 said:


> In other news, I just tried to update a Season Pass using TiVo Online on one of my Series 3 devices and it worked. (A couple of days ago it was instead giving a "not supported" message.) From this I conclude that all the Series 3 owners that said they would never buy a Bolt because of TiVo Online being withdrawn will now immediately buy a Bolt because their demands have now been met. I expect a surge in TiVo Bolt sales. Because if they do not, they will be showing that their earlier threats were actually empty bluster.


ej42137, I'm still not finding a link to use online scheduling for my series 3 HD. Can you tell me how you got to it? When I get "Your TiVo DVR is not supported by TiVo Online" and click on the "Go to Find TV Shows" button, I still just get taken back to the home page with no online scheduling links that I can find.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

waynomo said:


> 2) TiVo CSRs are stating they know about the issue and it will be fixed.





dm9 said:


> I have only a Series 3 device. If I go to TiVo.com and click on the Tivo Online link it tells me...
> 
> *
> "You may continue to use the old Find TV Shows site to find and record shows, manage your DVR, and use the programming Guide
> ...


I just got done chatting with a TiVO agent online and they said ALL online scheduling has been totally eliminated for Series 2 and 3 TiVos. They also stated that there are no plans to bring it back or "fix" it. In other words, ITS GONE FOREVER!!!  I'm just glad I sold my last Series 3 over the summer.


----------



## degobahjunk (Jan 10, 2009)

buscuitboy said:


> I just got done chatting with a TiVO agent online and they said ALL online scheduling has been totally eliminated for Series 2 and 3 TiVos. They also stated that there are no plans to bring it back or "fix" it. In other words, ITS GONE FOREVER!!!  I'm just glad I sold my last Series 3 over the summer.


Well, that blows. What's the point of the dead links then? And if you sold your Series 3, then why does that bother you? I mean, I would think it would only bother those that are affected.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

degobahjunk said:


> ej42137, I'm still not finding a link to use online scheduling for my series 3 HD. Can you tell me how you got to it? When I get "Your TiVo DVR is not supported by TiVo Online" and click on the "Go to Find TV Shows" button, I still just get taken back to the home page with no online scheduling links that I can find.


I was using the One Pass manager, and it allows me to make changes to Season Passes on my S3 TiVos. However, when I use the guide to attempt to schedule a show on an S3, I get a message saying only Bolt, Roamio and Premiere are the only devices supported; it seems clear enough from the message that withdrawing S3 online support was intentional and unlikely to be reversed. (although for some reason you can still manage the Season Passes online.) Sorry for giving false hope, I hadn't tried scheduling from the guide for a long time, I never found it very convenient.

I guess all you S3 people will go back to cable company DVRs, since they've treated you so well in the past.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I hope this issue is a result of complications getting a series 3 to work with the new TiVo Online and it will be fixed, not that my TiVoHD will no longer work with online scheduling and season pass management because it is not compatible, period.


----------



## degobahjunk (Jan 10, 2009)

ej42137 said:


> I was using the One Pass manager, and it allows me to make changes to Season Passes on my S3 TiVos. However, when I use the guide to attempt to schedule a show on an S3, I get a message saying only Bolt, Roamio and Premiere are the only devices supported; it seems clear enough from the message that withdrawing S3 online support was intentional and unlikely to be reversed. (although for some reason you can still manage the Season Passes online.) Sorry for giving false hope, I hadn't tried scheduling from the guide for a long time, I never found it very convenient.
> 
> I guess all you S3 people will go back to cable company DVRs, since they've treated you so well in the past.


Yeah, I can't even use the OnePass Manager. Maybe b/c the HD is our "newest" TiVo. And we've never had anything but a TiVo..... I can't imagine renting one more #*&% thing from Comcast. I despise Comcast. But I'm not too fond of TiVo at this point either. My HD doesn't have much more functionality than my Series 2 at this point.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I hope this issue is a result of complications getting a series 3 to work with the new TiVo Online and it will be fixed, not that my TiVoHD will no longer work with online scheduling and season pass management because it is not compatible, period.


I'm pretty sure that web scheduling is not coming back for the S3 OLED/HD's.

Scott


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

degobahjunk said:


> Yeah, I can't even use the OnePass Manager. Maybe b/c the HD is our "newest" TiVo. And we've never had anything but a TiVo..... I can't imagine renting one more #*&% thing from Comcast. I despise Comcast. But I'm not too fond of TiVo at this point either. My HD doesn't have much more functionality than my Series 2 at this point.


Unless you still have analog cable, your S3 still has dual tuner capability, and any S2 doesn't, and it can tune OTA digital and your S2 can't.


----------



## dig4guano (Jun 23, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> I'm pretty sure that web scheduling is not coming back for the S3 OLED/HD's.
> 
> Scott


Here is the reply I got (also in http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532444 )

_Legacy devices are not compatible with TiVo Online. You can continue remote scheduling from the TiVo application on mobile devices. At the present time we are working to remedy this scheduling functionality on mobiles so that you can continue to utilize this feature._

Understand that if you can.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

dig4guano said:


> Here is the reply I got (also in http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532444 )
> 
> _Legacy devices are not compatible with TiVo Online. You can continue remote scheduling from the TiVo application on mobile devices. At the present time we are working to remedy this scheduling functionality on mobiles so that you can continue to utilize this feature._
> 
> Understand that if you can.


Seems clear enough. The CSR said they are never, ever going to give you back browser support for Series 3, but they are going to give you mobile support. Since a TiVo CSR said it, the chances of it having anything to do with reality aren't that good.


----------



## crazzeto (Feb 25, 2009)

waynomo said:


> 1) There are already 2 other threads about this.
> 2) TiVo CSRs are stating they know about the issue and it will be fixed.
> 3) I don't feel any tread marks on my back.
> 
> As for #2, time will tell if this happens, but I think it's a good sign that they were aware quickly and not trying to pass the buck.


Are you sure about point 2? I just finished talking to a CSR.



> Michael (6:37:23 PM):TiVo HD devices are not able to use remote sceduling at this time. I do apologize. We are already working to get the TiVo App for iOS and Android so they have some form of remote scheduling again.
> 
> ......
> 
> Michael (6:39:55 PM):The newer devices still work with TiVo Online. It is just the older devices that are losing those kinds of features. I do apologize again. Like any technology as older devices stop being updated they will stop being compatible with newer services and devices. Did you have any other questions for me?


I understand TiVo HD is a legacy product, mine has worked great for many years. To a large extent I'm not super upset that I don't have all the features that I used to. I miss the free music video downloads, but you know what I realize time marches on.

We're not talking about a 3rd party service integration here. We're talking about a basic function of the TiVo product which as others mention we pay for monthly. They can cut everything else and honestly, I wouldn't be half as upset.

Cutting off online scheduling was under the belt.


----------



## crazzeto (Feb 25, 2009)

ej42137 said:


> Seems clear enough. The CSR said they are never, ever going to give you back browser support for Series 3, but they are going to give you mobile support. Since a TiVo CSR said it, the chances of it having anything to do with reality aren't that good.


Then TiVo needs to step up and write a Windows 10 Universal app (because I have Windows Phone & Windows PC & plan to get Windows Tablets). Or they could do the rational thing and bring back a silly web page.

Honestly to me this feels like a first step towards ending support.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

waynomo said:


> 2) TiVo CSRs are stating they know about the issue and it will be fixed.
> As for #2, time will tell if this happens, but I think it's a good sign that they were aware quickly and not trying to pass the buck.





crazzeto said:


> Are you sure about point 2? I just finished talking to a CSR.


I am sure. This is first hand knowledge as I personally spoke to the CSR and that is what they stated. However, you did see my caveat, yes?

But of course your conversation should take precedence since it occurred later. The whole situation has been very fluid since introducing a new product and a new website just a few days before so I wouldn't be surprised if the message has been update/changed to reflect the current reality.

Again, time will tell.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

dm9 said:


> I have only a Series 3 device. If I go to TiVo.com and click on the Tivo Online link it tells me...
> 
> *
> "You may continue to use the old Find TV Shows site to find and record shows, manage your DVR, and use the programming Guide."*
> ...


So even though they SAY there's a way to do this, there really isn't, correct?

This is super lame...among many other things, I liked being able to move Season Passes between my two Tivos, and this was the only way to do that. Their new site doesn't work with their old software, okay fine, but why not leave the old site up there and working? Where's the harm in that?


----------



## floppymoose (Aug 11, 2008)

I thought I was buying a lifetime subscription to channel guide and the website functionality. There are certainly circumstances where I would forgive discontinuation: such as Tivo going out of business. Still, ReplayTV kept the channel guide going for me 2 or 3 years after they were kaput... I would have expected Tivo to keep online scheduling support going for S3 models. 

I feel I cannot trust Tivo to do what I would consider implied by their agreements, and that really undermines my desire to do business with them.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

floppymoose said:


> I thought I was buying a lifetime subscription to channel guide and the website functionality. There are certainly circumstances where I would forgive discontinuation: such as Tivo going out of business. Still, ReplayTV kept the channel guide going for me 2 or 3 years after they were kaput... I would have expected Tivo to keep online scheduling support going for S3 models.
> 
> I feel I cannot trust Tivo to do what I would consider implied by their agreements, and that really undermines my desire to do business with them.


Well, the guide is there. The online stuff was always kind of bonus features, and parts of it didn't work with S3, even more didn't work with S2.

Still, I'd have liked it to keep working as well as it did, and/or some advanced warning.

Oh well.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

I still have a TiVo Series 3 w/Lifetime (with the OLED front panel) and the TiVo app hadn't been working on my iPhone or iPad for a good while to schedule recordings, but I just checked today and I was able to schedule a recording and even control the TiVo with the remote in the app (something else I hadn't been able to do). So I am glad that got that working again. I am holding out on upgrading until a 6 tuner Bolt comes out.


----------



## dig4guano (Jun 23, 2003)

George Cifranci said:


> I just checked today and I was able to schedule a recording


Thanks, I can confirm that the Android app works again (on the same network). Unfortunately the website "find shows" link still infinitely redirects to the TiVo home page.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

floppymoose said:


> I thought I was buying a lifetime subscription to channel guide and the website functionality. There are certainly circumstances where I would forgive discontinuation: such as Tivo going out of business. Still, ReplayTV kept the channel guide going for me 2 or 3 years after they were kaput... I would have expected Tivo to keep online scheduling support going for S3 models.
> 
> I feel I cannot trust Tivo to do what I would consider implied by their agreements, and that really undermines my desire to do business with them.


I don't now what you consider implied but the agreement is in writing, read it for what is actually meant by lifetime subscription.


----------



## whitenack (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like i am late to the party on this one. I went online just now to schedule some christmas shows and find that I have lost this functionality on my TivoHD. Not very happy. The mobile app functionality will not be a consolation if it only works while on my home network.


----------



## whitenack (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like they went to all the trouble to create this How-To page but don't really have the functionality to do it?

https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to/schedule-recordings-web


----------



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm away on vacation and wanted to change a Season Pass on my Series 3 HD. Thought I was doing something wrong until I came here and found that they had dropped support for legacy products.

Why not have an option to keep the old website around? Even Mapquest still keeps Classic Mapquest for those of us who hate change.

I'd see if I could do it on my mobile device except I don't have one!


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

FWIW The tivo "classic" app is still available on Google Play. It will let you schedule recordings from the guide. 

It stopped working months ago. A tivo CSR told me it was being pulled from google and remote scheduling would no longer be supported on TivoHD. I was curious and reinstalled the app yesterday. I don't know when it started working again.

Not sure why tivo couldn't just keep old webpages up.


----------



## rcoates777 (Jun 29, 2005)

Lew,

At the risk of admitting I'm a dinosaur is "google play" a smart phone app? I need something web based as no smart phone. (I'm waiting 'til they perfect them.)

Bob


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

rcoates777 said:


> Lew,
> 
> At the risk of admitting I'm a dinosaur is "google play" a smart phone app? I need something web based as no smart phone. (I'm waiting 'til the perfect them.)
> 
> Bob


Basically yes. Google play is where you download apps for Android devices. Some apps, like tivo, are free. You should be able to use the app on an android tablet.


----------



## whitenack (Aug 26, 2008)

lew said:


> FWIW The tivo "classic" app is still available on Google Play. It will let you schedule recordings from the guide.
> 
> It stopped working months ago. A tivo CSR told me it was being pulled from google and remote scheduling would no longer be supported on TivoHD. I was curious and reinstalled the app yesterday. I don't know when it started working again.
> 
> Not sure why tivo couldn't just keep old webpages up.


But the mobile app requires you to be on the same network as the Tivo, making it useless, really. If am in my house and needed to schedule a recording, I could just go to the Tivo itself. Being able to set up a recording while AWAY from home is the main feature I can't do without.


----------



## floppymoose (Aug 11, 2008)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I don't now what you consider implied but the agreement is in writing, read it for what is actually meant by lifetime subscription.


That agreement decides if they are in breech. It does not decide whether they are behaving in a way that keeps my trust.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

whitenack said:


> But the mobile app requires you to be on the same network as the Tivo, making it useless, really. If am in my house and needed to schedule a recording, I could just go to the Tivo itself. Being able to set up a recording while AWAY from home is the main feature I can't do without.


I just checked. Using cellular data I'm able to schedule a recording (from the guide) on a TivoHD. You may have to go into settings to allow use of cellular network.

Somewhere there is an option to sign on using your tivo.com email and password instead of using your MAK. It took a few times before it logged on. I had to re enter my password.

For some reason the app won't let me schedule a recording of the U2 concert.

The app is still in the google play store. It's called tivo Classic and uses the old tivo guy as its icon.


----------



## Montooth (Jun 20, 2002)

dig4guano said:


> Here is the reply I got ...
> 
> _Legacy devices are not compatible with TiVo Online. You can continue remote scheduling from the TiVo application on mobile devices. At the present time we are working to remedy this scheduling functionality on mobiles so that you can continue to utilize this feature._
> 
> Understand that if you can.


I just tried today, and found that the Tivo Classic app for Android "supports" Series 3. Unfortunately, you have to be on your home network (same network as the Series 3) in order to do anything useful. Which means, this won't work for me when I'm traveling out of the USA. SAD SAD SAD!


----------



## Montooth (Jun 20, 2002)

lew said:


> I just checked. Using cellular data I'm able to schedule a recording (from the guide) on a TivoHD. You may have to go into settings to allow use of cellular network.
> 
> Somewhere there is an option to sign on using your tivo.com email and password instead of using your MAK. It took a few times before it logged on. I had to re enter my password.
> 
> ...


Thank you Lew! This worked for me today ... I missed that you can schedule recordings from the guide. If I recall correctly, the website support for Series 3 only worked this way. No editing of ToDo list or deleting of unwanted recordings from away from home. But, this is at least something!


----------

